# Hey all!



## MrsAndMrsB (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi guys, new here and was after a bit of advice. My wife and myself are looking into Donor Sperm IUI as we are a same sex couple. Due to the fact we are a same sex couple, we have to fund something like 6 IUI's ourselves.

I found St Judes Women's Hospital in Newcastle-under-Lyme today and I was wondering if any of you are with them and what you think of them? I'm trying to work out the total cost of the IUI, medications, blood tests, etc. It's so confusing!

Could you also reassure me that the procedures and tests (ultrasound etc) aren't too scary and that they don't hurt? I'm so scared but it's probably irrational.

I know I need to lose weight, I've already started doing so. I've almost lost a stone so far. My BMI was 51, its now 48.9, so it's definitely coming down. Do any of you know what your BMI has to be at for private treatment at St Judes?

We have visited Manchester Fertility Clinic, but they told us they wouldn't do IUI because I have PCOS, and that we should do ICSI. Which we know is bull and they're just in it for the money. I was gutted but feel more positive now I have found St Judes.

I welcome everyone's opinion be it private or NHS funded.

Speak soon!

Kat


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome!

I can't speak for your choice of clinic in particular as I'm not familiar with it, but rest assured the process is fine  and not scary at all  The ultrasounds are done transvaginally with a doppler many affectionately refer to as 'wanda'  It's just a long, narrow (and well lubed) wand that is used. Sometimes it can feel a bit weird when it's in because they may need to move it around a lot to get a good look at your ovaries but that's it.  The procedure itself is pretty much like a smear test so if you've had one of those then you're prepared! The worst part for me was getting used to having my legs up and spread while multiple people take a look at once. Leave your dignity at the door and pick it up when you leave - just remember why you're doing it!

Again I've not used your clinic, but at mine I had to factor in:

- Consultation cost
- Blood tests (some clinics include it in the cost of the IUI, others don't)
- Donor sperm (and courier charges if using an external bank)
- HFEA fee (about £40, sometimes it's included and sometimes it's not)
- the procedure itself
- any medication you may need - the initial prescription may not be all of it, so be prepared to need another one throughout your treatment if your dosage changes or you need to be on it for longer than 10-12 or so days

Good luck with it all! I had IVF the first time around and am now doing IUI for my (hopeful) second baby, and my consultant said IUI is perfect for PCOS sufferers (I'm single, so just lack of sperm!)


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi
Re bmi, even paying for the 6 iuis you wouldn't be eligible for nhs treatment with a bmi over 30. 
Many clinics will accept higher bmis though some used to go only as high as 35. I was bmi 27-28 & felt under significant pressure to lose weight. 
The reason being that high bmi reduces likelihood of pregnancy due to not responding as well to fertility treatment and poorer quality eggs (this also applies to very low bmi). Also the higher bmi increases risk of pregnancy complications.  
If time is on your side, I'd try losing as much weight as you can - I'm sorry I've no real knowledge of how long that would take or methods.  If clinics refuse you could try home insemination?  Again though this won't make you eligible for nhs treatment.  
Have you searched on here for the clinics using keyword search? 
Hth


----------

